# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Ваш компьютер

## Mr_Vinni

Суть темы такова:
Размещаем скриншот данных своего компьютера, которые можно найти нажав на ярлык запуска "Мой компьютер" правой кнопкой мыши и открыв свойства.

Я приведу пример и начну тему.

----------


## Sanych

Мой

----------


## Vanya

*Sanych*, буржуй)

----------


## Sanych

Да какое там ))

----------


## JAHolper

Вот моё корыто. =)

----------

